# Facelifted A6 allroad Photos Added to Gallery



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The new A6 has dropped and, along with those pics and info, Audi has also released a range of photos of the allroad version.
* allroad Photo Gallery *
Also check out the press release via the link below...
* Full Story *


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Facelifted A6 allroad Photos Added to Gallery ([email protected])*

oh man.....
those headlights.
i want.
rest of car - doesn't look as "tough" as the previous generation. maybe it is more pronounced flares, perhaps the molding doesn't actually go all the way up the front bumper.... just looks not as menacing, looks more civilized.... that's not necessarily bad, but i think it kind of goes a different direction than the first allroad.


----------

